# Me and my pits



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

me


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> me and my 9 week old blue nose pit named thumper
> 
> and me and my 1 year and 4 month old half red nose and blue nose pit petey


Nice, where is the blue nose pit?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice Bitches :laugh:


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice dogs, but neither look like they have a blue nose. They look like they have black noses.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nice boys You've got there!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

HOrrale, NIce looking Dogs!

The whiote one reminds me of that dog from little rascals. Spoanky or some sh*t like that?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Tight looking pits


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

bloodline?.. they dont look pure to me.. look like they have some american bulldog or boxer mixed in.. the lips are too loose.. and the snouts r long..

not bashing or anything.. they look good.. but i dunno about pure pits.. the name is used very loosely nowadays


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

jiggy said:


> bloodline?.. they dont look pure to me.. look like they have some american bulldog or boxer mixed in.. the lips are too loose.. and the snouts r long..
> 
> not bashing or anything.. they look good.. but i dunno about pure pits.. the name is used very loosely nowadays


I dont think he said they where pure


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

timmy said:


> bloodline?.. they dont look pure to me.. look like they have some american bulldog or boxer mixed in.. the lips are too loose.. and the snouts r long..
> 
> not bashing or anything.. they look good.. but i dunno about pure pits.. the name is used very loosely nowadays


I dont think he said they where pure
[/quote]

he _did_ say they were 'bluenose' and 'rednose'.... however yes i agree that they have very black noses







so where exactly he gets THOSE descriptions from.....?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> bloodline?.. they dont look pure to me.. look like they have some american bulldog or boxer mixed in.. the lips are too loose.. and the snouts r long..
> 
> not bashing or anything.. they look good.. but i dunno about pure pits.. the name is used very loosely nowadays


I dont think he said they where pure
[/quote]

he _did_ say they were 'bluenose' and 'rednose'.... however yes i agree that they have very black noses :laugh: so where exactly he gets THOSE descriptions from.....?
[/quote]
Let me get things out of the way the white and black one is not a pure pit but it is mostly pit his mom was a pure blue nose and the dad was half red nose and somthing else.
The little black pit is actually half blue nose and black but he is a pure pit bull for sure took him to the vet.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't know that a vet can tell you a pure strain other than an educated guess like the rest of us. There is no "pit bull test."

If the father was half red nose and something else, that means nothing. The nose color is descriptor indicative of the animal itself, not a "bloodline." And looking at those pics, they both have very BLACK noses.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Both of your dogs are looking great :nod:

Take good care of them and post some more pics in the future


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

good lookin Dawgs!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Clay said:


> I don't know that a vet can tell you a pure strain other than an educated guess like the rest of us. There is no "pit bull test."
> 
> If the father was half red nose and something else, that means nothing. The nose color is descriptor indicative of the animal itself, not a "bloodline." And looking at those pics, they both have very BLACK noses.
> 
> Hope that helps.


sorry to say but you sound like an idiot saying somthing I didn't say a vet can tell you if it is a pit bull and whats not I never said I that he knew the strain


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> but he is a pure pit bull for sure took him to the vet.


you kind of did say that ...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nicelooking pups


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> *he is a pure pit bull for sure took him to the vet.*


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Here is my blue nose. 100 per cent gotti and razorsedge. He is 11 months and 60 pounds. Hi smom was all black and his dad was all "blue".


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

pure or not, nice looking dogs!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

tweekie said:


> pure or not, nice looking dogs!


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

nice dogs heh


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Clay said:


> *he is a pure pit bull for sure took him to the vet.*


[/quote]
Dont worry about it clay. His straw broke off in his juice box and he is a little upset. Thats what you get for trying to give some constructive information. Duh, what did you expect.


----------



## joe romero (Nov 24, 2005)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> me


take a look a pit . pit bred, page one.


----------



## joe romero (Nov 24, 2005)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> me


your cuz has gemini posted up next to skater 4 lyfe.


----------

